# Puppy Diarrhea!



## PoochonOwner (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all, we just got a Poochon puppy last Saturday (6 days ago), he's 9 1/2 weeks old and since we got him he hasn't had a solid poo. They've been loose and dark brown (well, poo colour!) and getting his bum in a mess! I took him to see the vet yesterday and she checked him over and said his heart and temperature were fine, he's lively enough, had a feel of his tummy, then said the food he's on (that the kennel gave us) probably isn't agreeing with him, and to give him chicken and rice for a few days then introduce a new food. She also gave him a tube of Pro-Kolin Plus to settle his tummy a bit. 
I've gave him the boiled chicken and rice twice today and so far one dose of Pro-Kolin, he'll be getting a final feed and the second dose of Pro-Kolin soon. However, in the past few hours his poos are runnier than ever and really light brown! He's still lively enough and running about attacking everyones feet, but his diarrhea is worse since being on the chicken and rice. Is it normal for them to get a bit worse before they start getting better? Oh...not sure if it's relevant, but he's also having Surolan ear drops for mites that the vet also gave us yesterday. 
Please help! I just want my puppy happy and healthy.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would take a stool sample to the vet and ask for it to be tested for Giardia, campylobacter and salmonella.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Swap from chicken to white fish, many dogs don't do well on chicken and you don't want your puppy getting any worse.
If he starts getting at all quiet or lethargic, get him to the vets ASAP


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PoochonOwner said:


> Hi all, we just got a Poochon puppy last Saturday (6 days ago), he's 9 1/2 weeks old and since we got him he hasn't had a solid poo. They've been loose and dark brown (well, poo colour!) and getting his bum in a mess! I took him to see the vet yesterday and she checked him over and said his heart and temperature were fine, he's lively enough, had a feel of his tummy, then said the food he's on (that the kennel gave us) probably isn't agreeing with him, and to give him chicken and rice for a few days then introduce a new food. She also gave him a tube of Pro-Kolin Plus to settle his tummy a bit.
> I've gave him the boiled chicken and rice twice today and so far one dose of Pro-Kolin, he'll be getting a final feed and the second dose of Pro-Kolin soon. However, in the past few hours his poos are runnier than ever and really light brown! He's still lively enough and running about attacking everyones feet, but his diarrhea is worse since being on the chicken and rice. Is it normal for them to get a bit worse before they start getting better? Oh...not sure if it's relevant, but he's also having Surolan ear drops for mites that the vet also gave us yesterday.
> Please help! I just want my puppy happy and healthy.


Chicken and rice and Protexin Prokolin usually does start to do the trick within 24/36 hours if its nothing to worry about, or as Rona suggested you could try boiled white fish check for bones first. If not better in about 2 hours then you should see an improvement.

If its not getting better after 24hrs or continues to get worse then speak to your vet again. If he starts to become depressed lookin, lethargic and starts to vomit again you need to speak to the vet straight away.

Pups can get loose motions and diarrhoea from the stress of leaving mum and littermates, also its not wise to chage their food straight away even if it isnt the greatest food in the world, suddden abrubt changes of food can also cause diarrhoea.

The main thing is that he is drinking plenty even if its smaller amounts and often, as they can lose fluids with the diarrhoea so important they are put back.

ETA are you boiling or grilling the chicken? Also dont give the skin its full of fat and can cause upset


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope your puppy is better soon
Could i ask what a poochon is please?


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Mieko was the same, the vet gave him 4 day's worth of antibiotics, Pro kolin (3mls twice a day) and a 2kg bag of Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal. His poo slowly got better and once the antibiotics stopped his poo was back to normal.
We also handed in a stool sample but not got the results yet.
We think also that chicken doesn't agree with him as when on chicken & rice his poo was still very soft. 

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

fifemute said:


> Mieko was the same, the vet gave him 4 day's worth of antibiotics, Pro kolin (3mls twice a day) and a 2kg bag of Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal. His poo slowly got better and once the antibiotics stopped his poo was back to normal.
> We also handed in a stool sample but not got the results yet.
> We think also that chicken doesn't agree with him as when on chicken & rice his poo was still very soft.
> 
> Hope he gets better soon.


There's a very small possibility that it's the rice though chicken is my bet


----------



## orionsquare (Jul 12, 2009)

I had the same problem with my puppy when he was 4 months old (he is now 6 months). I tried all methods suggested by many online including trying to find canned pumpkin (where the hell do I get this in England??). I arrived at this method which worked wonders and no more recurring diarrhea or soft stool:

1. feed your puppy with Stool Firm - UM by Mark & Chappell Ltd as directed on the package for a maximum of 7 days.

2. Cook your puppy's dinner* (main meal) every evening - boil mince chicken or turkey breast meat 70%, carrots 20% and white rice (10%) and serve dinner warm (not cold as it will cause upset tummy)

3. Feed your puppy a teaspoon of Fage Total 0% greek yoghurt every day prior to feeding the dinner - serve it neat and let the puppy lick it off the teaspoon.

4. Feed Burns mini bites or dry dog food the rest of the time.

5. Do not feed your puppy unnecessary treats or human food.

That should cure the runny or soft stool problem in a few days. 

If the diarrhea still persists after day 3 of Stool Firm - UM then take the puppy to the vet because it probably has more serious underlying problems which cannot be cured by using home treatment.

* Boil about 8 - 10 tablespoons of water in a saucepan. Add mince chicken or turkey breast meat, add finely diced carrots and boil it for 12 minutes until the meat is cooked and most of the water is evaporated. Add white rice to the meat and stir well till they are mixed together. Serve warm.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

For other food suggestions, the vet can give you a list of what your dog should have. I usually feed my dog with plain rice and chicken whenever she has diarrhea and depending on the severity, the vet would suggest taking further examinations to know the cause of stomach upset and diarrhea.


----------



## PoochonOwner (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all, thanks very much for all your replies! His diarrhea didn't improve after 3 days of chicken and rice (boiled, no skin or bone! Just breast) so took him back to the vet and this time she gave him an antibiotic injection just in case he had any kind of infection, and also tins of i.d prescription dog food, said stop the chicken as it wasn't doing much good anyway. But she couldn't find anything by examining him and he was lively and alert enough, so I'll see how we get on with this special food!

And a Poochon is a Toy *Poo*dle and Bi*chon* Frise cross 

Edit: I never give him any treats or human food, with his tummy the way it's been I'm sticking strickly to what the vet told me!


----------

